# Netflix-Serie zu Resident Evil: Produktion aus Deutschland bestätigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix-Serie zu Resident Evil: Produktion aus Deutschland bestätigt*

						Rund um Resident Evil wird es eine Serie beim Streaming-Dienst Netflix geben. Die Serie spielt in New Racoon City, in der es zwei Jugendliche mit dem T-Virus zu tun bekommen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix-Serie zu Resident Evil: Produktion aus Deutschland bestätigt*


----------



## Regenerator (31. August 2020)

Mich wundert es, dass Capcom nach den Resident-Evil-Filmen überhaupt noch damit einverstanden war, die Produktion der Serie in dieselben Hände zu legen...


----------



## Blowfeld (31. August 2020)

Regenerator schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass Capcom nach den Resident-Evil-Filmen überhaupt noch damit einverstanden war, die Produktion der Serie in dieselben Hände zu legen...



"Mittlerweile gibt es sechs Filme der Produktionsfirma aus Deutschland, die *bisher 1,2 Milliarden Dollar eingespielt haben* und die Filme somit zum bisher erfolgreichsten, auf einem Videospiel basierenden Franchise machen, so zumindest die Aussage des Filmstudios."


----------



## Cobar (31. August 2020)

Regenerator schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass Capcom nach den Resident-Evil-Filmen überhaupt noch damit einverstanden war, die Produktion der Serie in dieselben Hände zu legen...



Solange nicht wieder Uwe Boll... ähm, ich meine natürlich Paul W. S. Anderson die Regie übernimmt und wir Captain Marvel... Mist, ich meine Super-Alice sehen, besteht noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Alex2150 (31. August 2020)

Ich hätte ja einfach mit dem Herrenhaus angefangen, um sehr viel Atmosphäre aufzubauen. Ehrlich gesagt, diese Action Call of Duty Nummer sagte mir leider nicht so zu, da ich halt noch Fan der alten Games bin. Auch mit Mr X hätte man so viele coole Dinge anstellen können. Daher hoffe ich, dass die Serie nicht mehr diese Action Jackson Nummer hinlegt, sondern wirklich Grusel, Mystery usw. impliziert. Kann mir natürlich auch vorstellen, dass andere da lieber die Action haben wollen. Die können die ja zum großen Finale an den Schluss legen. Im Endeffekt würde ich die Story so aufbauen, dass ich die ersten drei Resis mit verschiedenen Storys der jeweiligen Chars parallel laufen lassen würde und der eine Handlungsstrang dann auch die Situation des anderen begünstigt usw.


----------



## Baer85 (31. August 2020)

Die Resident Evil Filme waren recht erfolgreich. Anscheinend gibt es genug Leute, die solche Filme mögen. (Den ersten Teil mochte ich auch)
Ich persönlich hoffe, dass sie eine gute Mischung aus Horror, Detektiv und Action machen. 

Aber bitte nicht die ersten 3 Teile verwursten, denn das kann ja nur zu großen Empörungsschreien führen, da man den ewigen Nörglern wieder Munition liefert aus denen sie dann eine Mücke  zu einem Elefanten aufblasen können. Darauf habe ich keinen Bock. Lieber neue Charaktere und eine neue Geschichte.


----------



## yingtao (31. August 2020)

Hoffentlich sieht man der Serie dann nicht so stark an, dass es eine deutsche Produktion ist. Ich persönlich finde das die deutschen Produktionen (Resident Evil Filme oder auch Dark) einfach zu sehr nach Soap Opera/Reality Show ausschauen. Ich weiß das man bei Dark diesen Look gezielt gewählt hat um insgesamt mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf deutsche Produktionen zu lenken aber für mich schaut es immer ein wenig nach billig aus.


----------



## xActionx (31. August 2020)

Bitte nicht


----------

